# Cars



## Emmajbg (Feb 2, 2009)

When living in dubai can you buy a car on finance/ rent a car or do you have to buy it straight out?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you have the cash to buy it outright you could, but finance is availale for car purchases.

Most showrooms will have finance arrangements with certain banks


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

its almost imposible to get a loan for a new car if you are a new xpat, no matter what your income is.
they want to see 3 months of bank statements from the UAE. not from where you used to live, but from the UAE. If you cant come up with that, then if you get approved they want 20-30%. But if you wait the 3 months you can get the car 0 down with no problems.


----------



## Dubai Hokie (Nov 27, 2008)

I know a lot of Expats that rent cars month to month. If you add up the cost of maintenance, insurance, license costs, plus depreciation, a longer term rental can be cheaper. With the unstable job market, it is also a lot safer than making a long term commitment by purchasing a car and possibly having to sell it in a short period of time at a loss. I know many who have been in this situation recently.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

I brought a car on a car loan and used my UK past 3 months bank statements, was fine and I brought a 200K car at that...


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I just bought my car, cash outright from a private owner - after trying to deal with the bank and the auto dealership to make the financing work. I gave up, it was just much easier (as a newer expat - 2 months already!) to take care of it with cash. And much cheaper.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> I brought a car on a car loan and used my UK past 3 months bank statements, was fine and I brought a 200K car at that...


ok stevie, what bank do you bank with? seriously?????????????????????

I showd hsbc 3 months of statements from 3 usa banks. I showed them my 15 yr cd's ect....... I moved 65k aed into there bank, and still they wanted 20 percent down.

and paying a car cash is the worst investment you can make. unless the car is less than 10k$. At the 4% apr they give you its basically nill.


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Check this out by the way:

Driven down by debt, Dubai expats give new meaning to long-stay car park - Times Online

Are all these cars getting sold (cheap I hope)..??!!!


----------



## Emmajbg (Feb 2, 2009)

Emmajbg said:


> When living in dubai can you buy a car on finance/ rent a car or do you have to buy it straight out?


Oh I didn't think we would be able to get finance in dubai. Do they do all of the normal credit checks we have here too?


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

HSBC Dave, we do know a women there that deals with our company, so maybe there a little more leneant with us... it was October last year also...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

stevieboy1980 said:


> HSBC Dave, we do know a women there that deals with our company, so maybe there a little more leneant with us... it was October last year also...


ok then that explains it. they said this all started a couple months ago. your lucky. thanks for the reply


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Emmajbg said:


> Oh I didn't think we would be able to get finance in dubai. Do they do all of the normal credit checks we have here too?


AS far as I am aware, your UK credit history won't follow you here. I know many people with less than perfect credit history in the UK, but that hasn't stopped them obtaining credit here.


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

*interesting...*



ghandi2485 said:


> Check this out by the way:
> 
> Driven down by debt, Dubai expats give new meaning to long-stay car park - Times Online
> 
> Are all these cars getting sold (cheap I hope)..??!!!


Okay. How do we find out about these autctions???


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

*nevermind...*



Starv said:


> Okay. How do we find out about these autctions???


nm... Golden Bell Auctions
a handful of the banks use Golden Bell. You can see them on thier "clients" page. Prices don't look too bad on some of them, but you could end up with a 10,000 Dhs waste of space.


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

OK so im not sure what to do

either:

1. rent a car for a couple of months and wait for prices to hopefully drop some more or more cars to enter the airport auction
or
2. Buy a cheap 4x4 like around 20k AED (and hope it works OK!!)

Anyone know any good cheap companies for rental or have a decent 4x4 going for that price (that works just fine!!)?


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

Another good thread with a good question 

To follow on, the job I am hoping to take gives $11,000 per annum car allowance, roughly £7,500 ......

What will this pay for in car terms in Dubai ? Am I looking at driving a beaten up 10 years old BMW320 or a Porsche 911 ? I have no feel for whether that will give me an old wreck or a decent condition reasonably new car .............

Any advice on prices gratefully received


----------

